# au cas où / dans le cas où + mode



## sylviette

Bonjour ! 

J'aimerais savoir si la conjonction *au cas où* doit être suivie toujours du conditionnel ou si, au contraire, il y a des cas où l'on accepterait le subjonctif parce que parfois j'ai vu des exemples de cette locution conjonctive avec le subjonctif. Mais il s'agit peut-être d'une erreur.

Merci d'avance.
À plus !

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est correct, mais le subjonctif ou l'indicatif sont assez rarement employés après *au cas où.* (voir _cas_ au paragraphe I.A.1.c)


> _Loc. conj._ − _En cas que, au cas que_ (avec le cond. ou le subj., vieilli ou littér.), _au cas où, dans le cas où, pour le cas où _(avec le cond., l'ind. ou le subj.). À supposer que, s'il arrivait que : 6.  ... en m'introduisant dans ma chambre la « Mädchen » m'a remis (...) un  trousseau de clefs : armoire à glace, (...) porte cochère enfin, _en _*cas *_qu'_il me plaise de rentrer après quatre heures du matin. S. de Beauvoir, _Mémoires d'une jeune fille rangée,_1958, p. 300.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour!

La forme "au cas où + subjonctif" s'utilisait chez les classiques, mais aujourd'hui on ne l'emploierait plus. 

Ce n'est donc pas une erreur mais un langage désuet.

Bonne journée!


----------



## mickaël

Bizarement, j'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui le subjonctif après *au cas où* à tendance à être pas mal employé par des personnes qui ne l'utilisent pas quand il est nécessaire.  (_au cas où il vienne_ par exemple)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"en cas que" est utilisé, et avec le subjonctif...
"Tu prends ton parapluie, en cas qu'il pleuve ?"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonjour

*"Au cas où*" n'est jamais suivi du subjonctif , mais *du conditionnel*:
    "Au cas où vous hésiteriez, n'hésitez pas à vous renseigner".

"En cas que" était suivi du subj.,mais n'est plus utilisé de nos jours.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> "En cas que" était suivi du subj.,mais n'est plus utilisé de nos jours.


Salut JF,
Il est utilisé (au moins par moi !) dans le sud de la France.


----------



## Isotta

Alors quel temps faut-il choisir pour une lettre formelle ?

J'ai cette phrase :

Alors comme je ne suis jamais allée en Inde, je propose faire plusieurs démarches au cas où une approche* n'est pas/ne soit pas* faisable.

Merci !

Isotta.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ca me parait correct, mais je pense qu'on pourrait aussi bien dire "au cas où une approche ne serait pas faisable" (même si le sens de cette phrase m'échappe une peu ...)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut JF,
> Il est utilisé (au moins par moi !) dans le sud de la France.


 
Désolé pour ma réponse à l'emporte-pièce     Je crois me souvenir que j'étais allé contrôler mon impression dans les dictionnaires dits de référence; ta remarque prouve qu'ils ne le sont pas toujours ! Je viens de relire leurs indications et j'espère ne pas aggraver mon cas en les rapportant  : Le "Petit Robert" signale "en cas que" ou "au cas que + subj." comme une locution "vieillie"; le TLF est un peu plus généreux (?) puisqu'il la présente comme "vieillie" ou "littéraire". De là à conclure que pour ces quasi-institutions le Français dont ils s'occupent est celui qui n'est parlé qu'en deçà du "périf",  je te l'accorde volontiers!
Il serait donc intéressant de savoir plus précisément dans quelles régions cette locution est couramment employée.


----------



## pianother

Bonjour,
Je n'ai jamais entendu "en cas que " .

Au cas où + conditionnel 

"Je prends mon pull au cas où j'aurais froid " 

Ici, c'est une supposition , l'evenement ne s'est pas encore produit.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Désolé pour ma réponse à l'emporte-pièce     [...] De là à conclure que pour ces quasi-institutions le Français dont ils s'occupent est celui qui n'est parlé qu'en deçà du "périf",  je te l'accorde volontiers! [...]


Bah, je t'absous bien volontiers aussi. D'autant plus que je vois des regards désapprobateurs quand j'entends ou utilise moi-même cet "en cas que + subjonctif" quand je m'aventure au-dessus de la Loire. 
L'exemple que j'avais cité  "Tu prends ton parapluie, en cas qu'il pleuve ?" est d'ailleurs exclusivement utilisé lors de tels voyages, puisqu'il ne pleut quasiment jamais à Marseille, comme chacun sait.


----------



## workingirl

Boujour à tous!

je ne suis pas certaine de quelle conjugation de "recevoir" on doit utiliser après "juste au cas où".... Je pense peut être le subjonctif mais ça me sonne un peu bizarre...

voilà le contexte:

Je suivrai le paquet, mais juste au cas où vous ne le recevriez (recevez?) pas, faites-moi savoir le plus vite possible.

merci d'avance!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
C'est bien "recevriez" qu'il faut utiliser, le conditionnel s'applique pour ce qui est une possibilité, une hypothèse.


----------



## gasilvia

bonjour,
je voulais juste vous dire que j ai tjs vu " au cas où" suivi par le conditionnel..mais une prof français m a dit qu il faut ecrire l indicatif après..
donc, tjs pas de solution!


----------



## Montaigne

Grévisse donne plusieurs exemples de "au cas où" + indicatif.


----------



## jaro59

Voici ce que le Petit Robert dit à ce sujet :

2¨ Loc. conj. (XIVe)  EN CAS QUE; *AU CAS QUE* *(vieilli);* 
*AU CAS OÙ *: en admettant que, à supposer que. quand, 1. si. En cas qu'il vienne, au cas qu'il vienne *(subj.)*. Au cas, dans le cas, pour le cas où il viendrait *(condit.)*. Au cas où il mourrait (cf. S'il venait* à mourir). Fam. Je ne sais pas s'il va pleuvoir, mais j'emporte mon imperméable, en cas. Þ aussi en-cas.  
à Loc. adv. EN TOUT CAS : quoi qu'il arrive, de toute façon.  
à Dans le cas où... Dans tous les cas où (et indic. prés.) : chaque fois, toutes les fois que.  
— EN CE CAS. Þ alors. En tel cas, en pareil cas. En certains cas. — EN CAS DE. En cas de malheur : s'il arrivait malheur. En cas de besoin : s'il est besoin. « En cas de gain, ils fonderaient à eux deux une maison de banque » (Balzac). — EN AUCUN CAS. Þ façon. Je n'accepterai en aucun cas. Þ jamais. — C'est le cas de. Þ occasion (cf. Il y a lieu de). C'est le cas ou jamais. Þ moment. Fam. C'est le cas, c'est bien le cas de le dire, marque l'opportunité de ce que l'on dit.


----------



## Kaban

Bonjour!

y a-t-il une différence entre "au cas où" et "dans le cas où"?

Merci.


----------



## itka

Pour moi, il n'y en a pas, mais je dis plus volontiers "au cas où" ou "pour le cas où"... Je n'y vois qu'une question de choix personnel.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

gasilvia said:


> je voulais juste vous dire que j ai tjs vu " au cas où" suivi par le conditionnel..mais une prof français m a dit qu il faut ecrire l indicatif après..


 
 La réponse me paraît étonnante; "au cas où" est aujourd'hui employé avec le conditionnel présent ou passé, mais non "dans tous les cas où" qui n'a pas le même sens et est suivi de l'indicatif.


----------



## Ploupinet

J'utilise indifféremment le conditionnel ou le subjonctif avec cette expression ! 
"Je prends ma clef du bureau au cas où il soit/serait fermé" par exemple.


----------



## keumar83

Pour moi, la seule différence entre les 2 est la différences des modes utilisés:

au cas où + conditionnel
=> _au cas où les données ne seraient pas disponibles_

dans le cas où + indicatif
=> _dans le cas où les données ne sont pas disponibles_

Je peux me tromper bien sûr __


----------



## Montaigne

keumar83, je crois bien que tu as raison.


----------



## Anna-chonger

keumar83 said:


> dans le cas où + indicatif


Ah bon !!! Vous êtes sûr ????


----------



## Gracieux_8

Anna-chonger said:


> Ah bon !!! Vous êtes sûr ????



non, le deux utilisent le conditionnel présent ou passé


----------



## newg

_Dans le cas où les données ne seraient pas disponibles..._


----------



## keumar83

Gracieux_8 said:


> non, le deux utilisent le conditionnel présent ou passé



Au temps pour moi, vous aviez raison ! 



> au cas où + conditionnel simple
> Dans le cas où + conditionnel simple


Ce qui est somme toute logique, puisqu'il s'agit d'une *condition*.

Après, cela reste le *bon usage* : la *pratique* est tout autre !! (j'ai déjà vu de nombreuses fois l'indicatif après "dans le cas où", d'où ma propre faute !!)


----------



## alenaro

N'utiliseriez pas vous l'imparfait à la place du conditionnel, vu que, après tout, il s'agit d'un hypothèse? 

Merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## ZarLa

Non, justement; hypothese => conditionnel

(desole, pas d'accents sur mon clavier)


----------



## alenaro

ZarLa, merci pour ta réponse. Mais, pour mieux expliquer ma pensée, je vais faire un exemple:

- Si tu l'aimais, elle en serait heureuse.
- Au cas où tu t'en allais, j'en mourrais.

[…]


----------



## ZarLa

"Au cas où tu t'en allais" n'est pas correct, mais "Au cas où tu t'en irais". Futur.
_Si_ et _au cas où_ n'ont pas la même utilisation, la concordance des temps ne s'applique pas ici.


----------



## itka

ZarLa said:


> "Au cas où tu t'en allais" n'est pas correct, mais "Au cas où tu t'en irais". Futur.


 Ce n'est pas un futur mais un conditionnel présent. (Au futur, on conjugue "tu t'en ir*as*").


----------



## ZarLa

Oui, c'est juste. Pardon.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
est-il correct de dire "Hier, j'ai pris mon parapluie au cas où il pleuvrait." ?


----------



## itka

> est-il correct de dire "Hier, j'ai pris mon parapluie au cas où il  pleuvrait." ?


Aucune idée sur la correction éventuelle de cette phrase... mais je ne la dirais sûrement pas. Celle qui me vient spontanément, c'est : _"Hier, j'avais pris mon parapluie au cas où il aurait plu"._


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonsoir,
Quand je cherchais la réponse à ma question dans les fils existants, je n'ai vu que des exemples avec le conditionnel présent. Je voudrais savoir, dans quels cas il est mieux d'utiliser le Cond. présent et dans quels cas - le Cond. passé, et quelle serait la différence? Par exemple, mon livre donne un exemple suivant:

Au cas où tu aurais perdu mon adresse, je te redonne mes coordonnées.

Peut-on utiliser "tu perdrais" à la place de "tu aurais perdu"? Quelle serait la nuance?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Ostaire

"Au cas où tu aurais perdu mon adresse, je te redonne mes coordonnées" : formulation impeccable.

"Au cas où tu perdrais" implique une éventuelle perte située dans le futur, donc incompatible avec "je te redonne".

Par contre la proposition "Au cas où tu perdrais mes coordonnées" est cohérente si suivie de (par ex.) "tu peux les demander à Mme Duschmoll" ou "joins-moi sur Facebook".


----------



## Aranjuez

Merci, Ostaire, mais toutefois je n'arrive pas à comprendre la différence 



> "Au cas où tu perdrais" implique une éventuelle perte située dans le  futur, donc incompatible avec "je te redonne".


Si le conditionnel présent exprime une idée de futur, quelle idée est exprimée à l'aide du conditionnel passé? Si le conditionnel présent est incompatible avec le présent simple (je te redonne), pourquoi le conditionnel passé ne l'est pas? 
Merci..


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Les deux conditionnels peuvent s'utiliser après "au cas où". Dans votre cas, le conditionnel passé est préférable au conditionnel présent (bien que correct également à mon sens) car l'action de se rendre compte se situe après la perte de l'adresse. 
Pour mieux comprendre, voici un petit schéma :
X a l'adresse => X perd l'adresse => X se rend compte qu'il *a perdu* l'adresse. On se situe ici après la perte.
Avec le conditionnel présent, on entame un cas plus général, le fait de perdre l'adresse. Ici, la subtilité d'utilisation est moins perceptible que dans le cas suivant :

"Regarde, Maeva ! J'ai pris sur moi une feuille et un stylo au cas où je verrais Di Caprio." Ici, c'est une hypothèse générale, le fait de voir Di Caprio, et non le fait de l'avoir vu. L'utilisation du conditionnel passé me semble incorrect ici.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Ostaire said:


> "Au cas où tu perdrais" implique une éventuelle perte située dans le futur, donc incompatible avec "je te redonne".


Pourquoi serait-ce incompatible ? On peut imaginer que je te redonne mon adresse sur un bout de papier, au cas où tu perdrais l'autre bout de papier avec mon adresse écrite dessus, que je t'ai donné il y a six mois...

Bref, le choix du conditionnel passé ou présent n'est pas guidé par la concordance des temps, mais uniquement par le sens de la phrase.

De même, comparez :
_Si tu perds ta clé, appelle-moi._ (=au cas où tu perdrais ta clé, appelle-moi)
Et : 
_Si tu as perdu ta clé, appelle-moi (=_au cas où tu aurais perdu ta clé, appelle-moi).

C'est à peu près la même nuance.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je sais que l'expression "au cas où" est suivi très généralement du conditionnel. Mais dans le cas d'un récit écrit au passé, le temps du conditionnel présent devient en quelque sorte un futur du passé. Ça revient donc presque à dire "au cas où + futur (mais passé, ici), pas franchement beau ni utilisé.

Ma question est donc de savoir si le conditionnel présent peut être conservé dans un récit au passé, ou si l'on doit nécessairement appliquer le conditionnel passé (sens hypothétique du passé, au même titre que le conditionnel présent pour le présent...)

Ainsi, pour l'exemple suivant :
"Marc et Hélène se dévorèrent du regard et allèrent rejoindre la chambre des parents. La petite sœur de la demoiselle les suivit, au cas où ils voudraient/auraient voulu faire des bêtises." 

Dans cet exemple, je penche malgré le problème exposé plus tôt pour le conditionnel présent, qui évoque certes un futur dans le passé, mais reste un conditionnel avant tout. Et même s'il y a une évocation d'un futur dans le passé, l'action de faire des bêtises se situent dans cette perspective d'avenir.

Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci.


----------



## pointvirgule

proyoyo said:


> Dans cet exemple, je penche [...] pour le conditionnel présent, qui évoque certes un futur dans le passé, mais reste un conditionnel avant tout.


Perso, je pense comme vous.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je penche pour ma part pour le conditionnel passé. Le conditionnel présent me semblerait étrange avec un passé simple.


----------



## geostan

Peut-être que je ne comprends pas de quoi il s'agit, mais pourquoi ne peut-on pas employer l'un ou l'autre selon le sens? Le conditionnel indiquerait qu'ils ne se sont pas encore mis dans la tête de faire des bêtises. Si l'idée leur est déjà venue d'en faire, cela justifierait le conditionnel antérieur. Tout cela évidemment du point de vue de la petite sœur.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour vos réponses.
Après quelques recherches, je m'aperçois que des auteurs utilisent le conditionnel présent après "au cas où" dans un récit écrit au passé :

Balzac : "Une fois admis dans le journalisme et dans la littérature sur un pied d'égalité, Lucien aperçut des difficultés énormes à vaincre au cas où il *voudrait *d'élever : chacun consentait à l'avoir pour égal, nul ne le voulait pour supérieur."

Reinhart : "D'ailleurs, il n'avait point de confiance en elle au cas où il *voudrait *la faire combattre contre Ghâlib, et cependant il prévoyait qu'une lutte entre lui et son collègue était inévitable"

Royer : "Les rues furent dépavées, les maisons fortifiées, [...] tout, en un mot, fut préparé et organisé pour repousser l'ennemi, au cas où il *voudrait *de nouveau attaquer la ville."

Lamontagne : "Elle ne voulait pas risquer de s'absenter et de manquer un appel, juste au cas où il *voudrait *revenir à la maison."
C'est donc dans l'usage, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Indépendamment du temps de la principale, le conditionnel marque une condition simultanée ou postérieure au moment du récit; le conditionnel passé marquant quant à lui une antériorité.

Je trouve donc le conditionnel présent plus logique dans le premier exemple, mais le conditionnel passé ne serait pas impossible non plus, loin de là. Je suis en fait assez d'accord avec Geostan que le temps choisi donne une nuance différente, le conditionnel passé marquant – dans l'esprit de la petite sœur – la préméditation d'éventuelles bêtises…


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai d'abord écrit que je penchais pour le conditionnel passé. J'ai ensuite supprimé mon post, parce que les arguments suivants m'ont convaincue que les deux sont possibles.

Sauf que... je penche encore pour le passé. Peut-être parce qu'à la place de la petite sœur - en les voyant se « dévorer du regard et se diriger vers la chambre » - 
j'aurais pensé que les bêtises étaient préméditées, justement.


----------



## pointvirgule

Suppose qu'on modifie la phrase un peu. _Curieuse, la petite soeur les suivit dans la chambre au cas où il se passerait/serait passé quelque chose._ Quel temps choisirais-tu là ?

Maintenant, on revient à _ils voudraient/auraient voulu_. On peut choisir le conditionnel passé, mais en toute logique s'ils avaient pensé à faire des bêtises l'instant d'avant, ils le voudraient encore au moment d'entrer dans la chambre. C'est pourquoi le cond. présent me paraît adéquat : _au cas où ils voudraient faire des bêtises_.


----------



## Nicomon

Euh...  au risque d'avoir l'air de me contredire, je dirais _se passerait. _

Mais pour une raison que j'ignore, et sans logique aucune, je reviens à _auraient voulu._


----------



## Elle Paris

ils puissent vouloir


----------



## Maître Capello

pointvirgule said:


> Suppose qu'on modifie la phrase un peu. _Curieuse, la petite soeur les suivit dans la chambre au cas où il se passerait/serait passé quelque chose._ Quel temps choisirais-tu là ?


Cet exemple-là est très différent! Le seul temps possible est ici le conditionnel présent si tu parles d'un fait à venir (_au cas où il se passerait_). Le conditionnel passé ferait référence à un événement qui se serait déjà produit (antériorité, cf. mon post précédent). Dans ce cas, la petite sœur les suivrait non parce qu'elle a peur qu'ils fassent des bêtises, mais parce qu'elle craint qu'ils en aient déjà fait!

Pour l'alternative initiale (_voudraient / auraient voulu_), il en va autrement puisque les deux temps sont possibles dans le cas d'un fait à venir… Nicomon ne se contredit donc en rien. 



Elle Paris said:


> ils puissent vouloir


Le subjonctif est en effet également possible, mais c'est l'indicatif qui est le mode le plus courant. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 1158, b) :


> On met ordinairement  l’indicatif (surtout le conditionnel), parfois le subjonctif dans la langue  littéraire (comme chez les classiques), après les expressions contenant les noms _cas, éventualité, hypothèse_.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Pour l'alternative initiale (_voudraient / auraient voulu_), il en va autrement puisque les deux temps sont possibles dans le cas d'un fait à venir… Nicomon ne se contredit donc en rien.


  Merci, MC. Tu me rassures.


----------



## proyoyo

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai reçu ma réponse à ma question initiale : 



> Ma question est donc de savoir si le conditionnel présent peut être conservé dans un récit au passé, ou si l'on doit nécessairement appliquer le conditionnel passé


C'est donc oui


----------



## pointvirgule

Maître Capello said:


> Cet exemple-là est très différent! Le seul temps possible est ici le conditionnel présent si tu parles d'un fait à venir (_au cas où il se passerait_).


Ben quin, comme si je le savais pô.  J'ai présenté cet exemple expressément pour répondre à ceux qui trouvent que le  conditionnel présent ne concorde pas avec le passé simple. 



Maître Capello said:


> Pour l'alternative initiale (_voudraient / auraient voulu_), il en va autrement puisque les deux temps sont possibles dans le cas d'un fait à venir…


J'ai écrit qu'on peut choisir le passé du conditionnel, mais que le présent n'en est pas moins justifié.


----------



## Maître Capello

proyoyo said:


> C'est donc oui


Je dirais même que c'est le plus souvent obligatoire (voir notamment l'exemple de PV)…


----------



## brammaputram

bonjour tout le monde, je voulais savoir quel est le différence entre  dans le cas où et au cas où. 

est-ce qu'on peut dire----    "j'emporte mon parapluie _*Au cas où* _il pluie.               
                                                          ou

                                         "j'emporte mon parapluie* dans le cas où*  il pluie. 


merci d'avance,,,


----------



## MarcusK

Il n'y a aucune différence entre les deux.

"Au cas où il pleut" ou "dans le cas où il pleut"


----------



## PoilJaune

Bonjour brammaputram
La forme correcte est "J'emporte mon parapluie *au cas où il pleuve*"
Je n'ai jamais entendu dans le cas où. Bien que l'on comprendrait ce que tu veux dire, ça sonne bizarre.
Quant au verbe, je ne suis pas un très bon grammaticien donc ne prend pas pour argent comptant mon explication mais je peux te dire que _pluie _est le nom et _pleuvoir _le verbe. Dans cette phrase-là il sera conjugué au subjonctif parce que la deuxième proposition exprime une incertitude.


----------



## geostan

MarcusK said:


> Il n'y a aucune différence entre les deux.
> 
> "Au cas où il pleut" ou "dans le cas où il pleut"



N'écrirait-on pas plutôt  Au cas où Il pleuvrait...?


----------



## Gutenberg

Je dirais plutôt :
_J'emporte mon parapluie au cas où il viendrait à pleuvoir._
_J'emporte mon parapluie au cas où il se mettrait à pleuvoir._


----------



## héé

Ca ne se dit pas "J'emporte mon parapluie dans le cas où..."  "Dans le cas" s'utilise en langage administratif dans des phrases telles que : "Dans le cas où l'assuré est incapable d'établir l'origine du sinistre, il est procédé comme prévu à l'article 13"  Donc "Dans le cas" n'évoque pas une hypothèse future, mais une réalité avérée.


----------



## MarcusK

geostan said:


> N'écrirait-on pas plutôt  Au cas où l pleuvrait...?



"Pleut" ou "pleuvrait" sont possibles. "Pleuvrait" est peut-être plus usuel effectivement.


----------



## MarcusK

héé said:


> Ca ne se dit pas "J'emporte mon parapluie dans le cas où..."  "Dans le cas" s'utilise en langage administratif dans des phrases telles que : "Dans le cas où l'assuré est incapable d'établir l'origine du sinistre, il est procédé comme prévu à l'article 13"  Donc "Dans le cas" n'évoque pas une hypothèse future, mais une réalité avérée.



Le dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française de Jean Girodet donne "dans le cas où" dans le sens d'"au cas où", mais "au cas où il pleuvrait" me semble effectivement plus courant.


----------



## héé

Il ne faut pas confondre l'éventualité (pour le cas où il pleuvrait, au cas où il pleuvrait, etc) de la situation avérée (dans le cas où il pleut).

Dans ce second cas - c'est le cas de le dire - on peut comprendre que le promeneur s'arme de son parapluie, puisqu'il pleut déjà !


----------



## Julien-FR

héé said:


> Ca ne se dit pas "J'emporte mon parapluie dans le cas où..."  "Dans le cas" s'utilise en langage administratif dans des phrases telles que : "Dans le cas où l'assuré est incapable d'établir l'origine du sinistre, il est procédé comme prévu à l'article 13"  Donc "Dans le cas" n'évoque pas une hypothèse future, mais une réalité avérée.



A priori il faut plutôt choisir le conditionnel : Au cas où tu seras | Académie française


> Les locutions conjonctives _au cas où _et _dans le cas où, _qui introduisent une proposition subordonnée hypothétique, se sont largement substituées aux formes littéraires et vieillissantes, mais cependant toujours correctes, _en cas que, au cas que. _Ces dernières introduisent un verbe au subjonctif : _En cas qu’il vienne, tenez-vous prêts._ _Au cas où _et_ dans le cas où, _bien qu’ayant le même sens, commandent, elles, le conditionnel : on veillera donc à ne les faire suivre ni d’un verbe au subjonctif ni d’un verbe à l’indicatif, fût-ce un indicatif futur.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Il me semble qu'effectivement "au cas où / dans le cas où" a plus d'un sens. Donc il faut choisir le conditionnel peu importe le sens véhiculé ?


----------



## Nicomon

La locution _dans le cas où_ a parfois (souvent ?) le sens de _quand / lorsque_.

Ça me semble être le cas () pour l'exemple que Julien a corrigé :


> "Dans le cas où l'assuré *est* incapable d'établir l'origine du sinistre, il est procédé comme prévu à l'article 13"


 Je n'aurais pas corrigé, car à mon avis la locution n'introduit pas une subordonnée hypothétique.

Autre exemple extrait de cette page : 





> Cependant, quand l’indicatif  est employé, la locution prend une couleur plus temporelle:
> _Dans le cas où le verbe* est *transitif_ …(= Quand le verbe est transitif, à chaque fois que le verbe est transitif).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci Nico.  

Oui ça semble logique mais... sur la page qu'a cité Julien Fr, l'Académie semble condamne l'indicatif après ces deux expressions...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est que pour les situations *hypothétiques* que l'Académie condamne l'indicatif (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> Les locutions conjonctives _au cas où _et _dans le cas où, _qui introduisent une proposition subordonnée hypothétique…


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah, d'accord ! J'avais compris que la présence d'une virgule devant "qui" laisse entendre que la préposition subordonnée n'était qu'explicative, et non pas déterminative.


----------



## Maître Capello

La virgule est en effet de trop…


----------

